# Fozen eggs vs fresh eggs for donor cycle???



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Has anyone seen any information about this? I have just found out that my clinic mostly uses frozen eggs.I wasn't aware this gave a very good result and the only information I can find is from USA which states frozen eggs have a very poor chance of sucess. The clinic do have a sucess rate of over 60% though?

Any thoughts on this as I am confused


----------



## Sam1934 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Skirtgirl

I've just posted a similar question on the IVI thread.  Spaykay and Kitty31 have both been to Valencia and have had success so not sure if we are worrying for nothing.  However my clinic in the UK have said to make sure they are fresh eggs.  The email I had from Valencia said they use the kryotop method which means the quality of the oocytes after defrosting is the same as fresh so what do you do?  There's so much conflicting information.

I've just had a reply from IVI Alicante who state they don't have a waiting list and use fresh eggs.  I'm still waiting for Barcelona to respond.  I would really like to stay with Valencia as so far they have been extremely efficient and fast with their responses and have already booked me for an appointment in December. 

It's such a mine field.

Hopefully we will get an expert on hand to tell us what the chances of success with frozen are.

Sam1934


----------

